# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi që patë mbrëmë - Pranverë '06

## mad

Stine e re, moti akoma i njejte (te pakten nga anet tona)... dhe filma te rinj qe ju kane terhqur aq sa te uleni e ti shikoni.

kisha ca kohe pa ikur ne kinema, dhe se di pse shkova te shikoja HOSTEL. komplet i xhiruar ne Prage. te gjitha ambjentet jane munduar ti sajojne, ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter, per te nxjerre ne pah egersine dhe tiparet rurale te Sllovakise. pak si zhgenjyes ne zgjedhjen e aktoreve nga ana e Tarantinos. megjithese si teme ishte goxha e thelle, u vertit me shume rreth femrave te bukura dhe "te lehta" ceke dhe sllovake.

postoni, ju lutem, me kujdes.

{^_^}

----------


## Manulaki

"Failure to launch" - tjeter perralle moderne e deshtuar ne kulm. Pse, pse mendojne "regjisoret" qe Sara Jesica Parker eshte aktore e mire? Sa c'di te luaje teatro Barbie, kaq di dhe kjo. Le qe eshte thare, eshte bere si cironke e tymosur. Mattew pastaj, justifikonte cdo arsye per te qene the sexiest man...LOL
Nejse, kush do te alladite trurin me filma afifka, ky eshte the one!

----------


## PINK

Pashe serialin e ri Big Love . 

Me shume per kuriozitet se deri ku do shkoje ajo toleranca , mosxhelozia e femrave .. 3 cope gjithsej . Po hehehe plasi plasi ne .................. filluan vicklat .. gruaja number 2 devijoi nga " rruga e perendise " .. ne kervatin e gruas number 3 .  :ngerdheshje:  

Epo do ndodhte skish sesi ..................

----------


## diikush

*Y ty mama tambien*

ca te them, filme 'ndryshe', dicka interesnt nga menya se si trajtonte temen qe kishte kapur, po jo edhe aq shume interesant ... 

kurse per ata qe analizojne filmat si brezi jone tregimet dhe veprat letrare ne tetvjecare lol, morali i filmit: cunat adoleshente meksikane gjate kohes qe jane shoke te ngushte ja @shtu jo vetem te dashurat njeri-tjetrit, por edhe mamate  :ngerdheshje: 






> "Failure to launch" - tjeter perralle moderne e deshtuar ne kulm. Pse, pse mendojne "regjisoret" qe Sara Jesica Parker eshte aktore e mire? Sa c'di te luaje teatro Barbie, kaq di dhe kjo. Le qe eshte thare, eshte bere si cironke e tymosur. Mattew pastaj, justifikonte cdo arsye per te qene the sexiest man...LOL
> Nejse, kush do te alladite trurin me filma afifka, ky eshte the one!


Manule, te keqen e kritikes artistike qe i ben interpretimit dhe potencialit kreativ te aktoreve tek ky filmi   :ngerdheshje: 


Pale Pinku po e po, se keto 4 vitet e fundit vetem per @shtu i shikon filmat lol 


dhe na akuzojne neve meshkujve pastaj, jo ju vete syri, jopo e pe, jo s'e pe me bisht te syrit, e ku di une... ehhh  lol

----------


## PINK

> [B
> 
> Pale Pinku po e po, se keto 4 vitet e fundit vetem per @shtu i shikon filmat lol 
> 
> 
> dhe na akuzojne neve meshkujve pastaj, jo ju vete syri, jopo e pe, jo s'e pe me bisht te syrit, e ku di une... ehhh  lol



Uaaa ky , pa ju dredh ..................... qerpiku fare ta thote si pa te keq . lol 

Jo mer Diiku , jo nuk i shikoj per @shtu por e cuditshme sesi mund te mbash 3 gra njekohesisht (which eshte e mundur nuk them jo ) por qe te shkojne mire keto femrat vallaji ........... ketu ishte kurioziteti im .  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

Pashe dje ne HBO filmin *THE HAMBURG CELL*

Behej fjale per sept 11 . Tregonte ngjarjen sesi organizuan gjithshka per rrezimin e kullave ne ny , dc .
THE HAMBURG CELL
Scary ne fakt ,  ne emer te allahut moren ne qafe me mijera njerez .

----------


## FLOWER

s'e di ne eshte i ri a i vjeter andej nga ju, por ketej ka nja nje jave qe shfaqet ne kinema, me pak fjale pashe *"Rrefimet e nje geishe*"-me pelqeu shume shumeeeee.

----------


## FsHaTaRi

*The italian job* hera e dyt qe e shof dhe eshte film qe ste del nga qefi  :perqeshje: 

THE HAMBURG CELL ma kan treguar shume film te bukur ,dhe patjeter do ta shof sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zagoriti

*ice age 2 (kopje ilegale )*

----------


## Clauss

> *ice age 2 (kopje ilegale )*


oh, dhe une po e pres kete. si ishte? si i pari?

----------


## chi_mai

the cave (shume i bukur)

----------


## Antipatrea

Il ciclone

----------


## Leila

ORIGINAL SIN me Angelina Jolie & Antonio Banderas. A nuk ju kujton filmin me Jennifer Aniston DERAILED? Tamam njesoj, vec se tek ky i dyti nuk u martua njeri. Morali -- mos u perpiq te mashtrosh dike sepse do biesh ne dashuri me ta dhe do ndodhi nje fatkeqesi e madhe per te gjitha palet (te fajshem e te pafajshem bashke). Oh, dhe antagonisti vdes.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Alexander* - Mendova se do ishte film me madheshtor, po dola pak e
zhgenjyer ne fakt, pasi filmi ishte pak i bastardhuar dhe ca pjese si pa kuptim.
Po ama dicka te re mesova qe Alexandri dhe Philipi kishin qene bisexual....hajde hajde ca historie... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Dje pash "*She's the Man"* me pelqeu, film shume qesharak, dhe romantik  :-) ju sugjeroj ta shikoni nese doni ta ndriconi diten me pak humor  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dara

*Underworld Evolution*-per here te trete  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Polanski's  *Oliver Twist*.

----------


## ARNOLD_777

Lakuriq Me Duarr Ne XHepa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Manulaki

"The return of Zorro" aksion modern ne kohen e qepes  :ngerdheshje: , cupke te pelqeu filmi? Kam degjuar shume vleresime pozitive, jam kureshtare c'thua ti?

----------


## Lunesta

Dje per weekend pashe 'Firewall' me H. Ford. Sme pelqeu hic fare film per femije, del nje punonjes banke dhe i vret te gjithe kriminele profesioniste te cilet i morren gruan e femijet peng. Ford del ne kete film me i forte se Herkuli, nga zmadhimet ky film ja kalon edhe filmit 'Air Force One' ku presidenti amerikan deo me i forte se Rambo.


Sot sapo pashe 'Inside Men'. Histori e vjedhjes spektakolare te nje banke ne Manhattan. Aktoret  ishin klasike, J. Foster, D.Washington. Me pelqeu shume, film realist, ja u rekomandoj te gjitheve. Bile doli ne film edhe dhe Shqiperia dhe zeri Enver Hoxhes dhe u permend Albania nja 10 here. Vetem se doli nje shqiptare aty tamam si huci mama qe i jep nje nam te keq dhe sluty femres shqiptare.

----------

